# Anno 1404 - DX9 erzwingen (unter Windows 7?)



## Abz (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leide an ständigen Freezes bei Anno 1404. Hab allerdings schon hier erfahren, dass das anscheinend ein bekanntes Problem ist. -.- Naja wie auch immer, dort wird erklärt wie man DX9 forcieren kann (was angeblich das Problem behebt), allerdings existiert der angegebene Pfad sowie die "Engine.ini" nicht für mich (Windows 7).

Weiß jemand, wie ich bei Anno 1404 unter Win7 DirectX 9 erzwingen kann? Danke vorab für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. Dezember 2009)

Mhh vllt kannst du das Programm ja im Kompatitbilitätsmodus XP SP2 laufen lassen, XP unterstütz ja nur DX9. Kann sein das ich totalen Quark laber, aber vllt hilft meine Info ja


----------



## Abz (22. Dezember 2009)

Funktioniert leider nicht, Anno wird trotzdem im DirectX 10-Modus ausgeführt (zu erkennen an der schwarz hinterlegten Fraps-Frames-Zahl und dem Tiefenunschärfeeffekt bei diesem Postkartenmodus.

Hab mittlerweile übrigens die Engine.ini gefunden, leider brachte es jedoch keine Veränderung, die im Link genannten Zeilen einzufügen.... -.-


----------

